# Which MBTI types have you known to commit infidelity?



## slothpop (Mar 19, 2014)

I know that infidelity has little to do with MBTI on its own, but I'm still curious to see if there is a pattern.

If we went by theory only, I would think that an extrovert would be more likely to cheat in a relationship than an introvert, a sensor more likely than an intuitive, a feeler more likely than a thinker (though that one is a toss up), and a perceiver more likely than a judger. So ESxP would be my guess, with INTJ being the least likely.

But I am curious to see if anecdotal experience aligns with theory.


----------



## 11th (Jul 11, 2014)

Voted ESFP .I've known 2 different cases. >_>


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I've known an ESTJ (my sister), ESFJ (her ex-boyfriend), ISTP (my best friend), and an INFJ (my old roommate.)


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how to best answer this poll, but I just wanted to chime in.

I'm an INTP and extremely loyal in my romantic relationships. I can't imagine taking or wanting anyone more than my significant other.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

slothpop said:


> I know that infidelity has little to do with MBTI on its own, but I'm still curious to see if there is a pattern.
> 
> If we went by theory only, I would think that an extrovert would be more likely to cheat in a relationship than an introvert, a sensor more likely than an intuitive, a feeler more likely than a thinker (though that one is a toss up), and a perceiver more likely than a judger. So ESxP would be my guess, with INTJ being the least likely.
> 
> But I am curious to see if anecdotal experience aligns with theory.



Given the right circumstances, and given the Law of Averages, I say any type. Are there some types that will resist the temptation, or show more loyalty than others? Maybe. I think the evidence will prove to be anecdotal, at best.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depends on what you considered infidelity


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Depends on what you considered infidelity


I suppose it does. I'm often surprised by how often the definition of infidelity is questioned. I suppose I've just always understood as anytime you applied romantic or sexual actions to someone other than your significant other. The key is that the intention must be something other than purely platonic (a professional masseur can be in a healthy relationship and not commit infidelity, for example).

- Kissing
- Sexual touching
- A romantic date or romantic touching

In slightly more "innocent" cases, such as an evening out, it comes down to intentions. In my mind, someone in a healthy relationship wouldn't *want* to take any steps to committing any infidelity acts. Why would they? They're in a good relationship already. If they *want* to, that's immediately where even relatively minor infractions (a kiss on the cheek, etc.) can be viewed as more significant than they may look. Because of the intentions, I would argue taking someone else on a date is an act of infidelity, despite common arguments I hear such as "it's fine as long as there's no sex, etc. etc."


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

None. Not because I don't know any people who have cheated on their partners, but because I have no idea what their MBTI types are. One of them (my ex) might have been an ENFP, but I'm not sure.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

From what I understand, my ISFJ mother and ENTP father have both cheated at one point.


----------

